# Starting a Springfield Mo. On Road Club



## whitie63 (Apr 1, 2011)

We are a group RC enthusiasts and would like to invite you to join us . All scale, All skill level, nitro & electric, All racers are welcome.http://springfieldmorcracin.forumotion.com/








[/IMG]


----------

